# Hormigas, abandonad toda esperanza: "El BCE prepara una nueva línea de compra de deuda para países con la prima fuera de control" (Italia, España)



## Mentecaliente2 (6 Jun 2022)

La confirmación de que la impresora seguirá a pleno rendimiento está aquí..









El BCE sacará un nuevo conejo de la chistera para mantener a las primas de riesgo bajo control


La gran incógnita que tiene que despejar el BCE, el próximo jueves, es cómo va a concluir el fin de programa de bonos, sin dejar a la intemperie a la deuda periférica. Con las primas de riesgo, principalmente, de Italia y España, en máximos desde mayo de 2020, el Consejo de Gobierno abordará un...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (6 Jun 2022)

€ a 0.5$ en breve


----------



## EL BRAYAN (6 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> La confirmación de que la impresora seguirá a pleno rendimiento está aquí..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajajajajaja…” *Whatever it takes* …” cada vez que aparece una predicción apocalíptica ,lo repito. 
NO VAN A DEJAR CAER EL CHIRINGUITO.
¡ Haced caso al tito Draghi ,coño !


----------



## Armando Kasitas (6 Jun 2022)

¿Se pospone la hecatombe entonces?


----------



## polnet (6 Jun 2022)

Normal, Sanchez lo está haciendo tan bien (para ellos) que continue un poco más, ya las retirarán cuando gobierne la ultraderecha…


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Jun 2022)

Cosas chulisimas para la inflación.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (6 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> La confirmación de que la impresora seguirá a pleno rendimiento está aquí..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si eso era evidente. Aquí, muchos idiotas decían que el BCE iba a dejar de comprar deuda española en julio y yo llevo meses diciendo que ni de coña iban a parar. No pueden.


----------



## mmmarisa (6 Jun 2022)

Aún han de venir los aliens antes de que paré la impresora


----------



## Autómata (6 Jun 2022)

Racionamiento incoming.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (6 Jun 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Cosas chulisimas para la inflación.



La inflación es una farsa. No hay dinero en la calle más que el que da vueltas.


----------



## John Smmith (6 Jun 2022)

Pues ya sabeis Gasolina a 3€, pan a 10€ y pollo a 50€. Menuda fiesta y el 20% para el gobierno chuliiiisimo.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Jun 2022)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> La inflación es una farsa. No hay dinero en la calle más que el que da vueltas.



Si fuera así alguien está quemando dinero. Porque cada día escriben un 0 más en los apuntes contables del BCE.


----------



## MAUSER (6 Jun 2022)

Pero los intereses los iban a subir, no?


----------



## EL BRAYAN (6 Jun 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Si fuera así alguien está quemando dinero. Porque cada día escriben un 0 más en los apuntes contables del BCE.



No lo están quemando. Está parado y a buen recaudo.Se trata de propiciar el momento para convertir toda esa liquidez en activos,pero para eso hay que volver a quitárselos a unos para dárselos a otros,y en ese momento estamos.


----------



## drstrangelove (6 Jun 2022)

No se podía de saber, a seguir holdeando burbus!


----------



## kenny220 (6 Jun 2022)

Me pongo mirar una furgoneta, pq la mia con 20 años ya no pasa ITV de gases. 

Furgoneta tipo Berlingo, 30.000€.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Jun 2022)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> No lo están quemando. Está parado y a buen recaudo.



AHH amigo con lo de callebquerías decir que el dinero no no los dan a nosotros. Nos ha jodio...no me había dado cuenta...


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (6 Jun 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> ¿Se pospone la hecatombe entonces?



Esto no es serio, coño, así no hay quien planifique la despensa madmaxista.


----------



## Ciudadanos Inocentes (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## EL BRAYAN (6 Jun 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> AHH amigo con lo de callebquerías decir que el dinero no no los dan a nosotros. Nos ha jodio...no me había dado cuenta...



Están controlando la economía de una forma espectacular. La fórmula para el milagro es aprovecharse de la estupidez de más del 90% de la población,drenar sus recursos y sus activos vía inflación artificial .


----------



## HelpAviation (6 Jun 2022)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> Están controlando la economía de una forma espectacular. La fórmula para el milagro es aprovecharse de la estupidez de más del 90% de la población,drenar sus recursos y sus activos vía inflación artificial .



Y como se evita que drenen tus recursos?


----------



## hijodeputin (6 Jun 2022)

por mi que sigan, pero como han dicho por ahi arriba el euro va a valer una mierda a la vuelta de unos pocos años, como medio dolar o un cuarto, vete a saber. La inflación por las nubes evidentemente, una estanflación de caballo porque ese dinero no llega a la economia real, la pobreza no la van a poder disimular,


----------



## BERTARA (6 Jun 2022)

Que si estamos en territorio desconocido..., que si esta vez si que si..., que será en octubre ..., que si boooom por aquí boooom por allá.... Pues como era de esperar cierran una puerta y abren 2 más grandes. Yo he creído absolutamente que esto estaba acabado, pero desde hace un tiempo he llegado a la conclusión de que en todo caso yo estaré acabado como millones de pequeñas empresas y autónomos. Otros se están forrando, como en todas las crisis. Depende del sector lógicamente. Abandonad toda esperanza, seguid remando el que pueda y quiera y pensemos que el madmax como mucho nos llegará a muchos de nosotros, pero el mundo seguirá girando y a nadie le importará.

PD ahora me tocará recoger la burla y el vilipendio de mi grupo de cercanos a los que he predicado que esto de julio no pasaba, que dejaban de comprar deuda, que esta vez si de verdad palabrita que era cierto... En fin, ya oigo sus risas.. Siguiente estación para recoger cachondeo... "habrá escasez..." esto va a ser un no parar. Mejor que nos dediquemos a otra cosa (y me incluyo) porque como videntes no valemos un pimiento.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## un mundo feliz (6 Jun 2022)

Centeno, otro año mas que te equivocas.


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Jun 2022)

BERTARA dijo:


> Que si estamos en territorio desconocido..., que si esta vez si que si..., que será en octubre ..., que si boooom por aquí boooom por allá.... Pues como era de esperar cierran una puerta y abren 2 más grandes. Yo he creído absolutamente que esto estaba acabado, pero desde hace un tiempo he llegado a la conclusión de que en todo caso yo estaré acabado como millones de pequeñas empresas y autónomos. Otros se están forrando, como en todas las crisis. Depende del sector lógicamente. Abandonad toda esperanza, seguid remando el que pueda y quiera y pensemos que el madmax como mucho nos llegará a muchos de nosotros, pero el mundo seguirá girando y a nadie le importará.
> 
> PD ahora me tocará recoger la burla y el vilipendio de mi grupo de cercanos a los que he predicado que esto de julio no pasaba, que dejaban de comprar deuda, que esta vez si de verdad palabrita que era cierto... En fin, ya oigo sus risas.. Siguiente estación para recoger cachondeo... "habrá escasez..." esto va a ser un no parar.



No desestime en su empeño, estimado conforero ni pierda la fe.
No va usted muy desencaminado.

Esta crisis no es financiera, es energética y de recursos, así que por mucho que inunden el mercado de papeles de colores el guano va a llegar para todos, todas y todes.

El que sea capaz de generar, crear o producir recursos tangibles, ese tendrá algo de oportunidad de sobrevivir, que no de vivir.

Mi consejo que doy a todo el mundo que se quede en este vertedero, es que se tire para el monte, se haga con animales de tiro y pastoreo.

Y el que tenga más talento y pueda permitírselo además teletrabaje.

Si alguien se piensa que por ser funcionario, esto no le afecta, no tiene ni idea.

Hartos estamos de oír en los Mass mierda noticias de crimen, robos, violaciones.
Eso es sólo el comienzo.

Las quitas bancarias, no son una entelequia, sino que en breves se efectuarán y oiremos los llantos y crujir de dientes.

Aquí los que estamos abajo vamos a sufrir y mucho, y no sólo los de la privada.

Se viene control social a Paco saco.


----------



## Mi abuela esta en Badoo (6 Jun 2022)

La apuesta de los de la agenda es Viruelo y van hacer todo lo posible para que siga de presidente hasta 2030


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (6 Jun 2022)

entienden que imprimir leuros para pagar la deuda italiana que ha comprado un japones no es inflacionario . el problema es que esa deuda tambien la tienen fondos de pensiones de todo el mundo incluida ejpain..


----------



## Turgot (6 Jun 2022)

La deuda ya no importa

Os lo dije y no me creíais


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (6 Jun 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> La deuda ya no importa
> 
> Os lo dije y no me creíais



esto es la gestion de la deuda viva mamon no de nueva deuda... que no importa dice... diselo a los holandeses a ver...jaja que progres con el dinero de otros..


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Jun 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> La deuda ya no importa
> 
> Os lo dije y no me creíais



"No importa", porque la van a tratar de eliminar vía inflación y quitas bancarias.


----------



## valmont (6 Jun 2022)

Sabéis leer????

Esto solo es una opinión del Financial Times, el 21 de julio suben tipos, y eso si que es una realidad, y piensan que el BCE tendrá mecanismos para evitar que la prima de riesgo se vaya a la mierda, pero que se compre deuda no va a impedir que el Euribor se dispare hasta el infinito y mas allá, id preparando el culo los hipotecados.


----------



## Atotrapo (6 Jun 2022)

Era de esperar, de hecho en el momento en que se pare la compra de deuda nos vamos al guano. Imagino que se reservará en el momento que ganen partidos de “extrema derecha” porque dirán que son un peligro para las economías nacionales.


----------



## Kareo (6 Jun 2022)

Enhorabuena para los afortunados que apostaron por más impresora. Parece que lo de no poner límites al déficit era el aperitivo para continuar con un primer plato de impresora. Mi mente esclava aún no se acostumbra a pensar que la impresora es el nuevo dios sin límites. Sigamos con la fiesta descontrolada de gastos (lo de producir ya para otra década).

¿Esto también es el paso para forzar la deuda mutualizada?¿conseguir también un control de la política fiscal centralizada como comenta Lorenzo Ramirez?


----------



## ENRABATOR (6 Jun 2022)

Atotrapo dijo:


> Era de esperar, de hecho en el momento en que se pare la compra de deuda nos vamos al guano. Imagino que se reservará en el momento que ganen partidos de “extrema derecha” porque dirán que son un peligro para las economías nacionales.



Eso es, los partidos que no apliquen politicas masonicas se encontraran el grifo de deuda cerrado, los partidos progres tienen via libre


----------



## EXTOUAREG (6 Jun 2022)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> € a 0.5$ en breve



a mi lo que me choca es el empeño de Suiza de seguir anclada al euro, aunque se rompió la paridad hace años pero estan empeñados en que el CHF cueste en torno a los 0,98€ y no tiene ya mucho sentido ya que Suiza tiene su economía mucho mas saneada y el CHf vinculado al oro.


----------



## Mike Littoris (6 Jun 2022)

2050, fiesta de bienvenida en la Residencia de Mayores pública, salen las enfermer@s a recibir a los nuevos reseidentes


----------



## mike69 (6 Jun 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Sabéis leer????
> 
> Esto solo es una opinión del Financial Times, el 21 de julio suben tipos, y eso si que es una realidad, y piensan que el BCE tendrá mecanismos para evitar que la prima de riesgo se vaya a la mierda, pero que se compre deuda no va a impedir que el Euribor se dispare hasta el infinito y mas haya, id preparando el culo los hipotecados.



Si lo dicen los piratas me lo creo 

Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (6 Jun 2022)

la prima de riesgo por la deuda es una cosa (que implicaria supuestamente una rotura del euro ) y otra los tipos . 

la cosa es mas complicada porque si suben tipos , suben los intereses de los bonos (es decir se venden ) , eso en teoria solo afecta a la prima de emitir nueva deuda pero como estos hdgp emiten deuda para pagar la vieja tienen que emitirla si o si...dado que por ejemplo estos piensan gastar hasta que los echen o les traigan los hombres de negro es una tautologia decir que subira la prima , haga lo que haga el BCE que solo puede comprar deuda en el mercado secundario no de nueva emision..


----------



## EL BRAYAN (6 Jun 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> Y como se evita que drenen tus recursos?



QUE CONSUMA SU PUTA MADRE.


----------



## Jake el perro (6 Jun 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Sabéis leer????
> 
> Esto solo es una opinión del Financial Times, el 21 de julio suben tipos, y eso si que es una realidad, y piensan que el BCE tendrá mecanismos para evitar que la prima de riesgo se vaya a la mierda, pero que se compre deuda no va a impedir que el Euribor se dispare hasta el infinito y mas haya, id preparando el culo los hipotecados.



Mucho recién hipotecado que conozco se ha decantado por el tipo fijo, así que creo que no le afectará mucho.


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (6 Jun 2022)

Banco de Italia: la morosidad está aumentando en todos los ámbitos, ya que el 64 % de los ingresos de los hogares de nivel bajo y medio se utilizan para pagar facturas/deudas


----------



## medion_no (6 Jun 2022)

Esta claro que las quieren quitar cuando gobierne el PP. Menudo teatro coño.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (6 Jun 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> La deuda ya no importa
> 
> Os lo dije y no me creíais



La gente no se da cuenta de que el dinero fiat es el puto milagro,que su concepto trasciende la racionalidad ,y que es lo que nos ha permitido el brutal avance como civilización de los últimos 50 años.
Ahora toca otra fase de “ valorización “ de ese dinero y eso supone drenárselo a los pardillos que durante todos estos años han hecho caso a los cantos de sirenas. Una vez hecho esto, los dueños de la pelota recuperan el valor de sus papeles para hacerse con activos tangibles de calidad y ya se puede iniciar un nuevo ciclo. 
Es todo más viejo que el hilo negro. El problema son los tertulianos de turno y los teóricos que se empeñan en vestir al timo de la estampita como una ciencia digna de cátedra y doctorado.


----------



## Dj Puesto (6 Jun 2022)

Dudo que los de más al norte de los alpes estén a favor de soltar más dinero sin condiciones, dinero con condiciones eso sí, ha sido el objetivo desde el minuto 1 invadir el país financieramente. Más o menos lo que ocurre en latinoamérica que les dan dinero para que lo despilfarren y tienen los países intervenidos de facto por USA sobre todo.


----------



## IMPULSES (6 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> No desestime en su empeño, estimado conforero ni pierda la fe.
> No va usted muy desencaminado.
> 
> Esta crisis no es financiera, es energética y de recursos, así que por mucho que inunden el mercado de papeles de colores el guano va a llegar para todos, todas y todes.
> ...



El problema es q nadie sabe hacia dónde van a encaminar todo este circo.
Si hacen quitas de ahorros , la gente se fundiria esos ahorros de las formas más diversas ...total para q se lo funda el estado ,me lo fundó yo.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (6 Jun 2022)

Os acordáis de lo del euro a 2 velocidades? Pues es esto.


----------



## astur_burbuja (6 Jun 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Pues ya sabeis Gasolina a 3€, pan a 10€ y pollo a 50€. Menuda fiesta y el 20% para el gobierno chuliiiisimo.



A ver si es verdad, hasta los cojones de hacer fila para llenar el depósito, y hasta los cojones de llamar al restaurante y que no hay mesa. Que hay que hacer este pais, para que la masa se quede en su puta casa o en el parque, sin molestar?


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (6 Jun 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> Y como se evita que drenen tus recursos?



Metiéndote en una cápsula de congelación enganchada a la luz del vecino y dejando pasar 10 años.


----------



## frankie83 (6 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> La confirmación de que la impresora seguirá a pleno rendimiento está aquí..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto terminará cuando estallará 

Y procurarán endosarle el muerto a Putin biden xi o a los alienigenas si hace falta

pero resolver algo? Ellos? Como que no..


----------



## frankie83 (6 Jun 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> A ver si es verdad, hasta los cojones de hacer fila para llenar el depósito, y hasta los cojones de llamar al restaurante y que no hay mesa. Que hay que hacer este pais, para que la masa se quede en su puta casa o en el parque, sin molestar?



Si vas a sitios así es que tú eres parte de esa misma masa que criticas


----------



## socrates99 (6 Jun 2022)

Al final la democracia va a ser el verdadero jinete del Apocalipsis.
No va a sobrevivir nada a su paso


----------



## Pedrolas (6 Jun 2022)

¿Alguna divisa estable en la que poner nuestros ahorros? 

Ya me veo a los camellos pasarse a este incipiente mercado con grandes perspectivas de crecimiento.









Mercado negro de divisas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Itanimulli (6 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> No desestime en su empeño, estimado conforero ni pierda la fe.
> No va usted muy desencaminado.
> 
> Esta crisis no es financiera, es energética y de recursos, así que por mucho que inunden el mercado de papeles de colores el guano va a llegar para todos, todas y todes.
> ...



Si fuese de recursos se estarían volviendo locos alentando a campesinos y ganaderos, dando subvenciones por placas solares y demás, y no paran de derrumbar centrales eléctricas, restringir la carne, arruinar campesinos y demás. Al igual que tú tampoco creo que sea económica. Todo gira en torno a reducir la población arruinándola y desmoralizándola. Ahí es donde tienen el foco a plena potencia.


----------



## aventurero artritico (6 Jun 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> A ver si es verdad, hasta los cojones de hacer fila para llenar el depósito, y hasta los cojones de llamar al restaurante y que no hay mesa. Que hay que hacer este pais, para que la masa se quede en su puta casa o en el parque, sin molestar?



lo mismo deben pensar ellos de ti

la gente quiere vivir.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (6 Jun 2022)

BERTARA dijo:


> Que si estamos en territorio desconocido..., que si esta vez si que si..., que será en octubre ..., que si boooom por aquí boooom por allá.... Pues como era de esperar cierran una puerta y abren 2 más grandes. Yo he creído absolutamente que esto estaba acabado, pero desde hace un tiempo he llegado a la conclusión de que en todo caso yo estaré acabado como millones de pequeñas empresas y autónomos. Otros se están forrando, como en todas las crisis. Depende del sector lógicamente. Abandonad toda esperanza, seguid remando el que pueda y quiera y pensemos que el madmax como mucho nos llegará a muchos de nosotros, pero el mundo seguirá girando y a nadie le importará.
> 
> PD ahora me tocará recoger la burla y el vilipendio de mi grupo de cercanos a los que he predicado que esto de julio no pasaba, que dejaban de comprar deuda, que esta vez si de verdad palabrita que era cierto... En fin, ya oigo sus risas.. Siguiente estación para recoger cachondeo... "habrá escasez..." esto va a ser un no parar. Mejor que nos dediquemos a otra cosa (y me incluyo) porque como videntes no valemos un pimiento.



Jamás crees una prediccion de futuro basada en palabras de otros hombres, puesto q el lenguaje se invento para mentir y manipular. 

Los madmax se darán sin aviso, si lo avisan es que no se dará. 


A los monstruos no mirar.


----------



## poppom (6 Jun 2022)

Pigs viviendo a base de deuda y holandeses muriendo a base de pills eutanasiadoras
Me nvtre


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Jun 2022)

Itanimulli dijo:


> Si fuese de recursos se estarían volviendo locos alentando a campesinos y ganaderos, dando subvenciones por placas solares y demás, y no paran de derrumbar centrales eléctricas, restringir la carne, arruinar campesinos y demás. Al igual que tú tampoco creo que sea económica. Todo gira en torno a reducir la población arruinándola y desmoralizándola. Ahí es donde tienen el foco a plena potencia.



De recursos, energética o simplemente de erradicación llamala como desee.

El caso que el petróleo barato se acaba


----------



## Besucher (6 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Pero si eso era evidente. Aquí, muvhos idiotas decían que el BCE iba a dejae de comprar deuda española en julio y yo llevo meses diciendo que ni de coña iban a parsr. No pueden.



Exactamente. Y no hay que ser hynjenerio para saberlo.

La única solución para España es que para cumplir presupuestos de cara a la disminución de la deuda (cosa bien difícil puesto que cada vez proponen seguir comprándonos más) se pida a cambio el aumento de impuestos.

Saben que los remeros no van a decir ni mu, y que es la única manera de que España no absorba al resto de Europa cual agujero negro.



HelpAviation dijo:


> Y como se evita que drenen tus recursos?



Libros o guillotinas.

Difícil está la cosa pues.



Atotrapo dijo:


> Era de esperar, de hecho en el momento en que se pare la compra de deuda nos vamos al guano. Imagino que se reservará en el momento que ganen partidos de “extrema derecha” porque dirán que son un peligro para las economías nacionales.



Con eso y un viruh del tamaño de un resfriadillo está la gente como loca haciendo palmas en los balcones a nada que lo diga la tele 2 veces seguidas.



Itanimulli dijo:


> Si fuese de recursos se estarían volviendo locos alentando a campesinos y ganaderos, dando subvenciones por placas solares y demás, y no paran de derrumbar centrales eléctricas, restringir la carne, arruinar campesinos y demás. Al igual que tú tampoco creo que sea económica. Todo gira en torno a reducir la población arruinándola y desmoralizándola. Ahí es donde tienen el foco a plena potencia.



Pues por eso mismo que lo es. Para ellos no hace falta toda la cantidad de alimentos ni de energía que se puede tener durante el tiempo que quieras. Con muy poca cantidad puede seguir, y multiplicar por lo que haga falta, el nivel de vida que se ponen.

Los recursos de todo tipo se restringirán al ciudadano normal. Es otra forma de decir "¡veis como tenemos razón y tenéis que hacer lo que os digamos!". Además controlan el pensamiento y el miedo de la gente. No necesitan más.


----------



## señortopocho (6 Jun 2022)

¿¿¿Entonces he hecho bien cipotecandome a tipo fijo a 1,45??? 
Casa día en burbuja es un día vivido!!! Y de que manera


----------



## patroclus (6 Jun 2022)

Antonio ha hecho los deberes y Bruselas le paga por los servicios prestados, inmigración y Ucrania.


----------



## Jotagb (6 Jun 2022)

Garzón aprueba esta noticia, en unos años un 1€ = un Bolívar soberano.


----------



## Ces25 (6 Jun 2022)

Sencillamente lo hacen porque les dejamos. 


La borregada aplaudira a las 20 h mientras nos dejan en pelotas.


----------



## magnificent (6 Jun 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Pues ya sabeis Gasolina a 3€, pan a 10€ y pollo a 50€. Menuda fiesta y el 20% para el gobierno chuliiiisimo.



Pero lo que no entendéis es que esto al bando ganador (funcionarios y pensionistas) les da igual porque sus pagas estatales están por ley revalorizadas al IPC 

El.bando perdedor (trabajadores de la.privada) esos veran que su sueldo de mierda de 1.000 euros cada vez vale menos y menos


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Jun 2022)

magnificent dijo:


> Pero lo que no entendéis es que esto al bando ganador (funcionarios y pensionistas) les da igual porque sus pagas estatales están por ley revalorizadas al IPC
> 
> El.bando perdedor (trabajadores de la.privada) esos veran que su sueldo de mierda de 1.000 euros cada vez vale menos y menos



Habrá que cambiar esa ley al igual que pasó con los alquileres.


----------



## magnificent (6 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Habrá que cambiar esa ley al igual que pasó con los alquileres.



Jajajajaja si, el partido que lo.haga pierde automáticamente las elecciones


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 Jun 2022)

Lo dicho. Que reme su gran puta madre.


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Jun 2022)

magnificent dijo:


> Jajajajaja si, el partido que lo.haga pierde automáticamente las elecciones



El PSOE y su filial azul con el apoyo de VOX.

También salió ZP con cara de circunstancias diciendo aquello de reducir los salarios públicos. Y ahora gobierna de nuevo el PSOE


----------



## ruvigri (6 Jun 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Dudo que los de más al norte de los alpes estén a favor de soltar más dinero sin condiciones, dinero con condiciones eso sí, ha sido el objetivo desde el minuto 1 invadir el país financieramente. Más o menos lo que ocurre en latinoamérica que les dan dinero para que lo despilfarren y tienen los países intervenidos de facto por USA sobre todo.



Completamente de acuerdo. 

Estamos a las puertas del rescate ya que 200.000 es un porro para un Yonki como España e Italia que les da para 12 meses como mucho.

Estamos a las puertas del rescate y empiezan las noticias.

¿Acaso pensáis que la noticia seria "El BCE rescata a España e Italia"?

Al tiempo, el sistema esta roto y solo queda quita.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (6 Jun 2022)

Y algunos como Fernando Díaz Villanueva y Marc Vidal prediciendo el pacopalipsis.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (6 Jun 2022)

Ahh ¿Esperabais otra cosa?

Si no se produce nada en Europa, el valor de su moneda tenderá a cero.

No sé por qué no veis lo evidente.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (6 Jun 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> esto es la gestion de la deuda viva mamon no de nueva deuda... que no importa dice... diselo a los holandeses a ver...jaja que progres con el dinero de otros..



Ya le dieron el aviso, a Rutte










Holanda refuerza la seguridad de su primer ministro por la amenaza de un ataque del crimen organizado


Las autoridades policiales detectan a personas que vigilan el entorno del mandatario, según la prensa holandesa




elpais.com


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (6 Jun 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> A ver si es verdad, hasta los cojones de hacer fila para llenar el depósito, y hasta los cojones de llamar al restaurante y que no hay mesa. Que hay que hacer este pais, para que la masa se quede en su puta casa o en el parque, sin molestar?



Recortar las pagas públicas.


----------



## Lobo macho (6 Jun 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Centeno, otro año mas que te equivocas.


----------



## Jasa (6 Jun 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Pero los intereses los iban a subir, no?



Los intereses pueden subir todo lo que tu quieras, si a ti te siguen dando crédito para pagar créditos anteriores con sus intereses.


----------



## oldesnake (6 Jun 2022)

Da igual, igualmente vamos a acabar arruinados, si siguen con las expansiones cuantitativas habrá mas inflación, por lo que seguiremos perdiendo poder adquisitivo, si además suben los tipos (los fijan ellos), además se producirá una desinversión, quiebras de empresas y aumento de paro. Que quieran retrasar lo inevitable no soluciona el problema, el hecho de que salgan con esto evidencia que la hemos cagado y bien, ahora solo toca ver quien paga el pato.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (6 Jun 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Sabéis leer????
> 
> Esto solo es una opinión del Financial Times, el 21 de julio suben tipos, y eso si que es una realidad, y piensan que el BCE tendrá mecanismos para evitar que la prima de riesgo se vaya a la mierda, pero que se compre deuda no va a impedir que el Euribor se dispare hasta el infinito y mas allá, id preparando el culo los hipotecados.



Lo siento, pero el antaño germánico y austero BCE ha sido peronizado estos 25 años por la basura tercermundista que somos los países del sur, heztados de mierda que se dedican a despilfarran con producción no generada. Despilfarro que pagan los países ahorradores e industriosos del norte a base de inflación. El lobby inflacionista que al final ha acabado cooptando la jerarquía del BCE es, como no podía ser de otra forma, de PROCEDENCIA GABACHA. Esos hijos de puta de la horda de oro gabacha siempre han criticado las políticas de "austeridad" defendidas por Alemania u Holanda, y ahora tienen a la lagarta al frente del barco para seguir pagando la fiesta a los países de modelo francés basado en altísimas regulaciones, elevados impuestos y gasto público desbocado sufragado con impresión de moneda, puro paquismo gaullista francés.

La política inflacionista del BCE terminará por romper la UE. Los países libres del norte y centro de Europa no quieren estar en la UERSS.


----------



## oldesnake (6 Jun 2022)

Cless3 dijo:


>



hijo de la gran puta, como miente. Con estos personajes de políticos la gente no se va a enterar de una mierda.


----------



## Sinface ni falta que hace (6 Jun 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Cosas chulisimas para la inflación.





Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Cosas chulisimas para la inflación.


----------



## ArmiArma (6 Jun 2022)

Atotrapo dijo:


> Era de esperar, de hecho en el momento en que se pare la compra de deuda nos vamos al guano. Imagino que se reservará en el momento que ganen partidos de “extrema derecha” porque dirán que son un peligro para las economías nacionales.



¿Y si en ciertas comunidades no ganasen nunca? 
Lo pienso mucho ultimamente.


----------



## ArmiArma (6 Jun 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Esta claro que las quieren quitar cuando gobierne el PP. Menudo teatro coño.



¿El PP? lo dudo.


----------



## John Connor (6 Jun 2022)

Y ahí está, el siguiente conejo que sacan de la chistera (aka patadón pa'lante). Ya lo dije... Pero preferís seguís con vuestras fantasías madmaxistas...

Esto no va a terminar NUNCA. Los funcis y los jubis tienen que cobrar. Punto. Los de la privada, como ya he explicado, no nacerán de vientre de mujer... Serán cultivados en campos de humanos y los de la pública los usarán como baterías, bebiéndose hasta la última gota de sus líquidos vitales para mantener sus privilegios, pagas extras y mutua de seguro privada. 

Todo con el beneplácito del BCE.


----------



## Coln (6 Jun 2022)

A ver, que se iban a inventar cualquier mierda para salir del paso estaba claro...la cuestión es cuando van a dejar de funcionar esas mierdas y cuanto lo van a empeorar todo.


----------



## cuatro.g (6 Jun 2022)

Se huele el miedo y la tragedia...


----------



## JulaiRastrez (6 Jun 2022)

Para esto que nombren a Javier Clemente presidente del BCE.


----------



## Poseidón (6 Jun 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Lo siento, pero el antaño germánico y austero BCE ha sido peronizado estos 25 años por la basura tercermundista que somos los países del sur, heztados de mierda que se dedican a despilfarran con producción no generada. Despilfarro que pagan los países ahorradores e industriosos del norte a base de inflación. El lobby inflacionista que al final ha acabado cooptando la jerarquía del BCE es, como no podía ser de otra forma, de PROCEDENCIA GABACHA. Esos hijos de puta de la horda de oro gabacha siempre han criticado las políticas de "austeridad" defendidas por Alemania u Holanda, y ahora tienen a la lagarta al frente del barco para seguir pagando la fiesta a los países de modelo francés basado en altísimas regulaciones, elevados impuestos y gasto público desbocado sufragado con impresión de moneda, puro paquismo gaullista francés.
> 
> La política inflacionista del BCE terminará por romper la UE. Los países libres del norte y centro de Europa no quieren estar en la UERSS.



Vuestro problema fue pensar que nosotros eramos mierda y ellos seres de luz. Y toda la poltica monetaria del BCE la podia haber hecho el peor banco de España de la historia.


----------



## ElMayoL (6 Jun 2022)

No se podía saber.


----------



## ruvigri (6 Jun 2022)

Por fin alguien pone el problema encima de la mesa. Además con nombre y apellidos.


----------



## KUTRONIO (6 Jun 2022)

No hay marcha atras, será en Octubre no, en Septiembre en al priemra semana cuando el personal vuelva de vacaciones


----------



## hyugaa (6 Jun 2022)

Navidad inflacion estara casi al 15%


----------



## Kirinkanka (6 Jun 2022)

Bueno entonces que hago con el piso de la herencia, lo vendo ya, o espero?


----------



## hyugaa (6 Jun 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> ¿Se pospone la hecatombe entonces?



Para tús ahorros no, alimentación seguira subiendo, y vas a pagar el litro de 95 a 3 euros el litro antes de fin año


----------



## trukutruku (6 Jun 2022)

Madre mia...


----------



## Larata (6 Jun 2022)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> Jajajajajajaja…” *Whatever it takes* …” cada vez que aparece una predicción apocalíptica ,lo repito.
> NO VAN A DEJAR CAER EL CHIRINGUITO.
> ¡ Haced caso al tito Draghi ,coño !



Como se siga depreciando el euro frente al dólar vamos a pagar la gasofa a 5 merkels/litro


----------



## Larata (6 Jun 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> Y como se evita que drenen tus recursos?



Oro u otros activos reales e invirtiendo


----------



## grom (6 Jun 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> ¿Se pospone la hecatombe entonces?



Mas bien se acelera.

No dejan de falsificar dinero, y nosotros nos vamos a comer la inflacion resultante


----------



## Ciudadanos Inocentes (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Lain Coubert (6 Jun 2022)

Veo el barril de petróleo a 300$. Y lo mejor es invertir en productoras de petróleo.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (6 Jun 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Pues ya sabeis Gasolina a 3€, pan a 10€ y pollo a 50€. Menuda fiesta y el 20% para el gobierno chuliiiisimo.



ante la extrema gravedad de la crisis de la viruela del trigo de putin y como escudo social, propongo un 30% para el estado.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Jun 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> ¿Se pospone la hecatombe entonces?



No.

Se acelera.

¿Acaso alguien piensa que eso controlará la inflación en la zona Euro?

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Jun 2022)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> La inflación es una farsa. No hay dinero en la calle más que el que da vueltas.



Digaselo a un argentino.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Jun 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Sabéis leer????
> 
> Esto solo es una opinión del Financial Times, el 21 de julio suben tipos, y eso si que es una realidad, y piensan que el BCE tendrá mecanismos para evitar que la prima de riesgo se vaya a la mierda, pero que se compre deuda no va a impedir que el Euribor se dispare hasta el infinito y mas allá, id preparando el culo los hipotecados.



Euribor en 5% para julio de 2023 ?

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## josete (6 Jun 2022)

Y esperar si a Alemania le va mal por el tema energético. Si nos han financiado a nosotros, lo que no harán cuando lo necesite Alemania. Y creo que con el tema energético lo necesitarán...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PROM (6 Jun 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Sabéis leer????
> 
> Esto solo es una opinión del Financial Times, el 21 de julio suben tipos, y eso si que es una realidad, y piensan que el BCE tendrá mecanismos para evitar que la prima de riesgo se vaya a la mierda, pero que se compre deuda no va a impedir que el Euribor se dispare hasta el infinito y mas allá, id preparando el culo los hipotecados.



Eso es lo que entiendo yo, que van a intentar salvar al gobierno, la prima de riesgo, pero no a los remeros, el euribor. De todas formas cada día dicen una cosa, prefiero ver los hechos, que la palabra de un politico vale lo que vale.


----------



## trukutruku (6 Jun 2022)

Me voy a pillar una baja por depresion y que reme otro


----------



## PROM (6 Jun 2022)

Kirinkanka dijo:


> Bueno entonces que hago con el piso de la herencia, lo vendo ya, o espero?



La decisión ahora es si haces la operación bikini este verano o te relajas y te la hace el BCE directamente.


----------



## remosinganas (6 Jun 2022)

ya lo dije que se iban a sacar algo de ultima hora...


----------



## PROM (6 Jun 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Oro u otros activos reales e invirtiendo



Nunca he entendido considerar el oro como un activo real, para mi una placa solar o un pozo es un activo real, el oro es una apreciación de valor poco real. Otra cosa es que la gente piense que es un activo y se revalorice, pero todo puede cambiar, dile tu a un milenial que cambie sus bitcoin por oro y veras. Es mi opinión, que puede estar equivocada.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (6 Jun 2022)

Deuda tras deuda, subnormales la vida es deuda, dejad de ahorrar amargadamente, pedid dinero al banco pa putas, pal iPhone, pala caja bávara, aún que se puede.


----------



## Larata (6 Jun 2022)

PROM dijo:


> Nunca he entendido considerar el oro como un activo real, para mi una placa solar o un pozo es un activo real, el oro es una apreciación de valor poco real. Otra cosa es que la gente piense que es un activo y se revalorice, pero todo puede cambiar, dile tu a un milenial que cambie sus bitcoin por oro y veras. Es mi opinión, que puede estar equivocada.



El oro es uno de los mejores superconductores que existen. Además de escaso, bonito y duradero.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Jun 2022)

PROM dijo:


> Nunca he entendido considerar el oro como un activo real, para mi una placa solar o un pozo es un activo real, el oro es una apreciación de valor poco real. Otra cosa es que la gente piense que es un activo y se revalorice, pero todo puede cambiar, dile tu a un milenial que cambie sus bitcoin por oro y veras. Es mi opinión, que puede estar equivocada.



La mía, y es lo que invertí, es exactamente la misma.

Todos los elementos para poder autoabastecerme, aunque sea sin lujos ni caprichos.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (6 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> La confirmación de que la impresora seguirá a pleno rendimiento está aquí..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se podía prever...


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (6 Jun 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Si fuera así alguien está quemando dinero. Porque cada día escriben un 0 más en los apuntes contables del BCE.



Es dinero que desaparece en pagar deudas financieras, nunca llega abajo. Llevan así DÉCADAS, no es algo nuevo.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (6 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> No desestime en su empeño, estimado conforero ni pierda la fe.
> No va usted muy desencaminado.
> 
> Esta crisis no es financiera, es energética y de recursos, así que por mucho que inunden el mercado de papeles de colores el guano va a llegar para todos, todas y todes.



Ni de coña, no hay crisis ni de energía, ni de recursos ni de nada tangible, es una "crisis" inventada para no hacer frente a la realidad del dinero del monopoly y para mantener a los gusanos todo lo fuerte que puedan aunque el Titanic ya hace tiempo que se hunde sin remedio.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (6 Jun 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Es dinero que desaparece en pagar deudas financieras, nunca llega abajo. Llevan así DÉCADAS, no es algo nuevo.



Y el resto lo absorben las haciendas de cada país.


----------



## juanfer (6 Jun 2022)

Pero pueden venir los hombres de negro.


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Jun 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Ni de coña, no hay crisis ni de energía, ni de recursos ni de nada tangible, es una "crisis" inventada para no hacer frente a la realidad del dinero del monopoly y para mantener a los gusanos todo lo fuerte que puedan aunque el Titanic ya hace tiempo que se hunde sin remedio.



Me da igual que sea inventada o que sea natural, el caso es la energía está cara.


----------



## PROM (6 Jun 2022)

Larata dijo:


> El oro es uno de los mejores superconductores que existen. Además de escaso, bonito y duradero.



Si pero es tan caro que casi no se utilizaen la industria. Bonito para ciertas razas, para mi el dorado lo veo cateto, prefiero la plata, por ejemplo.


----------



## SoloLeo (6 Jun 2022)

PROM dijo:


> Eso es lo que entiendo yo, que van a intentar salvar al gobierno, la prima de riesgo, pero no a los remeros, el euribor. De todas formas cada día dicen una cosa, prefiero ver los hechos, que la palabra de un politico vale lo que vale.



Eso mismo opino yo. 
Hoy dicen que sí, que el tóner está lleno. Mañana dicen que solo queda cian, y pasado que no hay electricidad para hacer funcionar la impresora, pero que está llena.

Me espero a finales de año. Yo no creo que la cosa vaya a ir tan bien, o que la impresora sea todopoderosa. O mucho menos que la paciencia de los países del norte de Europa sea infinita. La de los remeros sí que parece serlo.


----------



## sikBCN (6 Jun 2022)

Tengo buena parte de la pasta en bolsa española y no para de subir.


----------



## elKaiser (6 Jun 2022)

Itanimulli dijo:


> Si fuese de recursos se estarían volviendo locos alentando a campesinos y ganaderos, dando subvenciones por placas solares y demás, y no paran de derrumbar centrales eléctricas, restringir la carne, arruinar campesinos y demás. Al igual que tú tampoco creo que sea económica. Todo gira en torno a reducir la población arruinándola y desmoralizándola. Ahí es donde tienen el foco a plena potencia.



Decrecimiento económico se llama; espero que la apuesta salga lo peor posible.


----------



## elKaiser (6 Jun 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Euribor en 5% para julio de 2023 ?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.



La morosidad se dispararía y pondría en riesgo el sistema bancario.

No creo que supere el 2% en ningún caso.


----------



## maxkuiper (6 Jun 2022)

Brrrrr Print Brrrrr


No se si habre puesto esto ya mas de 30 veces en burbuja. Pero no haceis caso


----------



## maxkuiper (6 Jun 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Ni de coña, no hay crisis ni de energía, ni de recursos ni de nada tangible, es una "crisis" inventada para no hacer frente a la realidad del dinero del monopoly y para mantener a los gusanos todo lo fuerte que puedan aunque el Titanic ya hace tiempo que se hunde sin remedio.


----------



## Funci-vago (6 Jun 2022)

No desesperen mis burbus, desde 2006 cada octubre prietas las filas, impasible el ademan.


----------



## Lain Coubert (6 Jun 2022)

PROM dijo:


> Si pero es tan caro que casi no se utilizaen la industria. Bonito para ciertas razas, para mi el dorado lo veo cateto, prefiero la plata, por ejemplo.



A ver, seriedad, que unos colmillos dorados otorgan proceridad a su portador. Además, que los dientes de oro destacan aunque seas una calavera: trascienden a tu existencia, vamos.


----------



## BigJoe (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Occam (6 Jun 2022)

mmmarisa dijo:


> Aún han de venir los aliens antes de que paré la impresora



Están buscando vida extraterrestre para venderle deuda


----------



## Akira. (6 Jun 2022)

Por lo visto nadie ha leído la "noticia".


----------



## stiff upper lip (7 Jun 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> Al final la democracia va a ser el verdadero jinete del Apocalipsis.
> No va a sobrevivir nada a su paso



¿De qué democracia habla usted?


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (7 Jun 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> La morosidad se dispararía y pondría en riesgo el sistema bancario.
> 
> No creo que supere el 2% en ningún caso.



Parece que se busca poner en serios aprietos al sistema bancario para el Big Reset.

Quizás que el BCE "fusione" a todos los bancos bajo su "paraguas" y hacerlos desaparecer.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## IMPULSES (7 Jun 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> La morosidad se dispararía y pondría en riesgo el sistema bancario.
> 
> No creo que supere el 2% en ningún caso.



En peligro queeeeeee??
Se inventa más dinero y se riega a los bancos con esos billetes de monopoly y así sanean sus balances


----------



## notorius.burbujo (7 Jun 2022)

Pobre Centeno.


----------



## IMPULSES (7 Jun 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Parece que se busca poner en serios aprietos al sistema bancario para el Big Reset.
> 
> Quizás que el BCE "fusione" a todos los bancos bajo su "paraguas" y hacerlos desaparecer.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.



Buffffffff una apuesta muy ambiciosa sería esa.
Ese bocado puede atragantar al BCE...sinceramente no lo creo


----------



## Larata (7 Jun 2022)

PROM dijo:


> Si pero es tan caro que casi no se utilizaen la industria. Bonito para ciertas razas, para mi el dorado lo veo cateto, prefiero la plata, por ejemplo.



El problema es que la plata lleva IVA, lo que encarece su precio y con el tiempo se deteriora, pierde brillo etc. Como moneda de todos los días no le digo que no, de hecho tradicionalmente se atesoraba el oro y se usaba la plata como moneda, porque el oro era considerado de mayor valor intrínseco.


----------



## R_Madrid (7 Jun 2022)

me podeis explicar para que sirve remar en este escenario de inflacion infinita?

para no morirse de hambre cada dia supongo, pero pronto ya ni eso.

y aqui quejandonos en internec


----------



## HaCHa (7 Jun 2022)

Os lo llevo diciendo desde Rajoy.
Pues no le queda agonía ni nada al tablao.


----------



## Soy forero (7 Jun 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> ¿Se pospone la hecatombe entonces?


----------



## Soy forero (7 Jun 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> ¿Se pospone la hecatombe entonces?



Será en octubre


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (7 Jun 2022)

Menudo hilo de cipotecados e hinversores consolandose mutuamente mientras se comen las pollas.

La noticia habla del fin de la compra de bonos y el mecanismo de RESCATE obligado dado que sin el BCE los " periféricos " suspenderían pagos a la primera refinanciación importante.

El BCE sabe perfectamente que tras su retirada del mercado de bonos el Euro se verá abocado a otro 2012 por ello se ponen la venda antes que la herida.

VAIS A FLIPAR CON LO QUE SE VIENE.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (7 Jun 2022)

Momentazo Volcker de libro. Con la bicha no se juega y solo la superaremos a través del dolor intenso.


----------



## El DesPromotor (7 Jun 2022)

Alguien tradujo mal a Draghi en 2012:

_Whatever it takes and believe me....................... we will do it again in 2022 and later on. _


----------



## César92 (7 Jun 2022)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> € a 0.5$ en breve



¿Y sí imprimen tantos dólares como euros?

En teoría deberíamos ver el oro a 6000€ la onza.


----------



## César92 (7 Jun 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> ¿Se pospone la hecatombe entonces?



Pues sí, desgraciadamente.

A ver cuándo termina la locura paguitera.


----------



## César92 (7 Jun 2022)

BERTARA dijo:


> Que si estamos en territorio desconocido..., que si esta vez si que si..., que será en octubre ..., que si boooom por aquí boooom por allá.... Pues como era de esperar cierran una puerta y abren 2 más grandes. Yo he creído absolutamente que esto estaba acabado, pero desde hace un tiempo he llegado a la conclusión de que en todo caso yo estaré acabado como millones de pequeñas empresas y autónomos. Otros se están forrando, como en todas las crisis. Depende del sector lógicamente. Abandonad toda esperanza, seguid remando el que pueda y quiera y pensemos que el madmax como mucho nos llegará a muchos de nosotros, pero el mundo seguirá girando y a nadie le importará.
> 
> PD ahora me tocará recoger la burla y el vilipendio de mi grupo de cercanos a los que he predicado que esto de julio no pasaba, que dejaban de comprar deuda, que esta vez si de verdad palabrita que era cierto... En fin, ya oigo sus risas.. Siguiente estación para recoger cachondeo... "habrá escasez..." esto va a ser un no parar. Mejor que nos dediquemos a otra cosa (y me incluyo) porque como videntes no valemos un pimiento.




Es que en teoría todo se tendría que ir a la mierda. 

¿No se supone que si le das a la impresora al final todo se va al garete? ¿O es que hemos sido engañados?


----------



## César92 (7 Jun 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> La deuda ya no importa
> 
> Os lo dije y no me creíais



Pues al final vas a tener razón, la deuda da igual. España podría endeudarse en seis billones de euros que a nadie le importaría un bledo y todo seguiría igual.


----------



## César92 (7 Jun 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Esta claro que las quieren quitar cuando gobierne el PP. Menudo teatro coño.



A lo mejor por eso han puesto a Feijoo, para que no le voten ni los peperos más devotos.

Ajajajaj


----------



## César92 (7 Jun 2022)

Cless3 dijo:


>




Menudo gilipollas.


----------



## George Orwell (7 Jun 2022)

Argentina, allá vamos.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (7 Jun 2022)

El BCE deja de comprar deuda excepto a los jetas.

Y ahora el resto por qué van a controlar su deuda?


----------



## Atotrapo (7 Jun 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> ¿Y si en ciertas comunidades no ganasen nunca?
> Lo pienso mucho ultimamente.



Piensa que en ciertas comunidades ya está establecida una red clientelar cimentada desde los años de la transición del tipo tu me rascas la espalda y yo te la rasco, al final así funciona la partidocracia.

Esto es como aquello que se comenta de reformar la constitucion, debería reformarse para hacer unos cambios, pero nuestros políticos elegidos mediante sufragio no actúan porque van en función de la decisión del poder económico.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (7 Jun 2022)

Son unos jodidos trileros, que puta verguenza, que manera de amañar la economica solo con el objetivo de dar la patada adelante con tal de salvar el culo momentaneamente y que el marron se lo coman otros posteriormente, que sinverguenzas.


----------



## ahondador (7 Jun 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Es que en teoría todo se tendría que ir a la mierda.
> 
> ¿No se supone que si le das a la impresora al final todo se va al garete? ¿O es que hemos sido engañados?



En realidad emosio engañadó porque hoy dia los estados no quiebran, quiebran sus ciudadanos que serán esquilmados y convertidos en subditos cuencoarrocistas mientras las elites del pais viven a todo trapo


----------



## bitelchux (7 Jun 2022)

A lo mejor piden "medidas" (recortes) a cambio... no pueden ser tan tontos en el BCE


----------



## spamrakuen (7 Jun 2022)

Los alemanes super contentos pagando la fiesta española.


----------



## valmont (7 Jun 2022)

El bono español a 10 años esta en 2,4 la reforma de rajoy donde nos quitaron los 45 días por año los convenios y la de dios es cristo se hizo cuando llegamos al 6%, y estamos aun en el 0% de interés, imaginaos que va a pasar cuando empiecen las subidas de tipos, nuestra situación es mucho mucho mucho peor que en 2012, por que tenemos el doble de deuda, si el bono se pone al 4% no podremos hacer frente a los vencimientos de deuda, la montaña será tan grande que nos tendrán que rescatar, todas las gilipolleces que os digan en la tele de subidas de pensiones o sueldos de funcis, o ayudas al gasoil, todo a la puta mierda, por que el gobierno tendrá que meter todo a pagar los vencimientos.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (7 Jun 2022)

Jojojo, un escalofrio me recorre el cuerpoC
@Ds_84 , Venezuelicese.
taluec


----------



## Thundercat (7 Jun 2022)

Sánchez 2030, ya se dijo


----------



## sirpask (7 Jun 2022)

Lagarde o me das pasta..o..... Viene la ultraderecha!!!!


----------



## Jackblack (7 Jun 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1081555



Si, lo q pasa q ese helicóptero solo vuela sobre un % pequeño d la población, políticos y sus perros, élites y grandes empresarios, al pueblo sólo le llegan unas pocas migajas, para tenerlos dóciles y callados, menores al daño q ese mismo helicóptero produce.
Un te voy a subir el sueldo pero t dará para comprar menos q cuando no t lo había subido.
Estrategia d manual.


----------



## Espeluznao (7 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> La confirmación de que la impresora seguirá a pleno rendimiento está aquí..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antorchas es lo que hace falta llevar al BCE..

Y gasolina, aunque esté cara


----------



## Palimpsesto. (7 Jun 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> randes empresarios



De eso va el hidrógeno verde, el viento y la solar. 
Sobre todo grandes empresas y los pseudo funcis que allí trabajan.


----------



## Joaquim (7 Jun 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Esta claro que las quieren quitar cuando gobierne el PP. Menudo teatro coño.



Hay que acabar con los Bancos Centrales, y mas cuando hacen política, y no cumplen su función de servir a la ciudadanía....


----------



## Joaquim (7 Jun 2022)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> La gente no se da cuenta de que el dinero fiat es el puto milagro,que su concepto trasciende la racionalidad ,y que es lo que nos ha permitido el brutal avance como civilización de los últimos 50 años.
> Ahora toca otra fase de “ valorización “ de ese dinero y eso supone drenárselo a los pardillos que durante todos estos años han hecho caso a los cantos de sirenas. Una vez hecho esto, los dueños de la pelota recuperan el valor de sus papeles para hacerse con activos tangibles de calidad y ya se puede iniciar un nuevo ciclo.
> Es todo más viejo que el hilo negro. El problema son los tertulianos de turno y los teóricos que se empeñan en vestir al timo de la estampita como una ciencia digna de cátedra y doctorado.



Se comprende mejor viendo que pasó en los 70 con el fin de Bretton Woods y la implantación del dinero Fiat, con la Crisis del Petróleo, y posteriormente en los 80 con la subida descomunal de tipos de Paul Volcker al frente de la FED, para salvar el valor del dólar, condenando con ello a Latinoamerica a una Década Perdida.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (7 Jun 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Sabéis leer????
> 
> Esto solo es una opinión del Financial Times, el 21 de julio suben tipos, y eso si que es una realidad, y piensan que el BCE tendrá mecanismos para evitar que la prima de riesgo se vaya a la mierda, pero que se compre deuda no va a impedir que el Euribor se dispare hasta el infinito y mas allá, id preparando el culo los hipotecados.



Dios te oiga. Estoy como un buitre a la caza de algun chollito. (Soy mala persona)


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (7 Jun 2022)

valmont dijo:


> Sabéis leer????
> 
> Esto solo es una opinión del Financial Times, el 21 de julio suben tipos, y eso si que es una realidad, y piensan que el BCE tendrá mecanismos para evitar que la prima de riesgo se vaya a la mierda, pero que se compre deuda no va a impedir que el Euribor se dispare hasta el infinito y mas allá, id preparando el culo los hipotecados.



Dios te oiga. Estoy como un buitre a la caza de algun chollito. (Soy mala persona)


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (7 Jun 2022)

Yo creo que nos van a intervenir Grecia´s style


----------



## ESC (7 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Hay que acabar con los Bancos Centrales, y mas cuando hacen política, y no cumplen su función de servir a la ciudadanía....



Cuidado Joaquim, "servir a la ciudadanía" es algo difuso cuando tenemos en mente a un banco central, es demagogia incluso. Cualquier marxista/socialista puede recoger esas palabras y entender que debe ser la cúpula del gobierno la que tome control de dicha banca central. 

Lo cierto es que ahora ya estamos jodidos. Estamos mucho más jodidos de lo que podríamos llegar a pensar. ¿Cómo dejas el dinero fiat a su suerte?.

¿Qué entendemos por servir a la ciudadanía?. ¿Un dinero fuerte que preserve su valor?, ¿un dinero laxo y oferta monetaria desenfrenada?. 

-----------------------------------------------------

La inflación, el crecimiento monetario infinito, esa rueda de hamster se da por hecho, se entiende como deseable y es sinónimo de prosperidad. Se entiende que el equilibrio parte de ese extraño crecimiento infinito enmascarado en deuda. 

Resulta complicado eliminar la banca central a estas alturas de la película pues de hacerlo tendrías que resolver de manera inmediata todos los interrogantes que rodean al dinero fiat. 

Una pregunta, ¿no le genera animadversión el youtuber ese, Gisbert?.


----------



## Joaquim (7 Jun 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Cuidado Joaquim, "servir a la ciudadanía" es algo difuso cuando tenemos en mente a un banco central, es demagogia incluso. Cualquier marxista/socialista puede recoger esas palabras y entender que debe ser la cúpula del gobierno la que tome control de dicha banca central.
> 
> Lo cierto es que ahora ya estamos jodidos. Estamos mucho más jodidos de lo que podríamos llegar a pensar. ¿Cómo dejas el dinero fiat a su suerte?.
> 
> ...



Los Bancos Centrales, al fin y al cabo, están manejados por los Políticos, que son los que ponen allí a los que los dirigen.

El sistema bancario, los tipos de interés, deberían estar regulados por el mercado, en función de la cantidad o escasez de ahorro, a mayor cantidad de ahorro, créditos mas baratos, a menor cantidad de ahorro, créditos mas caros; el que sea un organismo estatal, ni que sea de forma indirecta, el que dictamine los tipos de interés de forma artificial y coactiva, es lo que genera burbujas, sobrecalientamientos, sobrendeudamientos, recesiones, depreiones, y en definitiva ciclos económicos.


----------



## Snowball (7 Jun 2022)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> € a 0.5$ en breve



Ojalá


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (7 Jun 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Buffffffff una apuesta muy ambiciosa sería esa.
> Ese bocado puede atragantar al BCE...sinceramente no lo creo



Si se pasa por el Big Reset el bocado no se le atragantaria ni al BCE ni a la FED.

Intuyo harían un "inventario de Activos y Pasivos".

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Ds_84 (7 Jun 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Jojojo, un escalofrio me recorre el cuerpoC
> @Ds_84 , Venezuelicese.
> taluec



Bono Marroquí a 10 años 2,3%
Bono Español a 10 años 2,4%

HágaseCccccc y.....

OBRIU MOLT FORTct

talueC


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (7 Jun 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Pues al final vas a tener razón, la deuda da igual. España podría endeudarse en seis billones de euros que a nadie le importaría un bledo y todo seguiría igual.



Querrá decir la "Deuda Soberana". 

Imagínese que los ciudadanos hiciéramos lo mismo que los Estados con nuestra Deuda personal.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## ESC (7 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Los Bancos Centrales, al fin y al cabo, están manejados por los Políticos, que son los que ponen allí a los que los dirigen.
> 
> El sistema bancario, los tipos de interés, deberían estar regulados por el mercado, en función de la cantidad o escasez de ahorro, a mayor cantidad de ahorro, créditos mas baratos, a menor cantidad de ahorro, créditos mas caros; el que sea un organismo estatal, ni que sea de forma indirecta, el que dictamine los tipos de interés de forma artificial y coactiva, es lo que genera burbujas, sobrecalientamientos, sobrendeudamientos, recesiones, depreiones, y en definitiva ciclos económicos.



Es una lectura sesgada, el banco central recibe injerencias tanto por parte de los políticos como por parte de la banca privada. 

Hemos suplido a reyes por bancos centrales y a metales por papel. El banco central es un invento entre un monarca y un banquero desde el minuto cero una vez que el dinero ha sido reducido a la nada.

Si eliminas al banco central ahora, la banca privada sencillamente estaría creando masa monetaria a discreción y tendríamos el mismo problema encima de la mesa, no hay regulación mágica exógena por parte de una lógica de los mercados en cuanto a fiat se refiere. El dinero presenta ciertas particularidades a tener presente las cuales se escapan a esa laissez faire la cual se esgrime como comodín.

Laissez faire en materia de dinero implicaría un retorno al trueque. 

Estamos más jodidos de lo que podríamos llegar a pensar. Patrón oro tiene sentido bajo un modelo de naciones, lo cual también implica una red de bancos centrales, nunca en la historia de la humanidad habíamos estado en este globalismo fiat de manera específica.


----------



## ESC (7 Jun 2022)

De hecho, gran parte de la aparente prosperidad y bonanza económica se debe al dinero fiat enmascarado en deuda y todos somos cómplices de ello, estados, ciudadanos, banca privada. Todos "medrando" a la sombra de la banca central. A ver cómo te cargas a dicha institución ahora...

Si anclásemos a tangibles sin hacer reservas fraccionarias o trucos de trileros varios la banca central sería innecesaria. Pero claro, implicaría un retroceso a un sistema monetario de tres siglos. Se esfumaría gran parte del desarrollo teórico elaborado en los últimos siglos en materia de economía, incluso a nivel ideológico la mayor parte de las ideologías modernas carecerían de sentido.


----------



## Joaquim (7 Jun 2022)

ESC dijo:


> *Es una lectura sesgada, el banco central recibe injerencias tanto por parte de los políticos como por parte de la banca privada.*
> 
> Hemos suplido a reyes por bancos centrales y a metales por papel. El banco central es un invento entre un monarca y un banquero desde el minuto cero una vez que el dinero ha sido reducido a la nada.
> 
> ...



No he hecho una lectura sesgada, he expuesto el problema desde dos puntos diferentes, una con los videos de Rubén Gisbert y PREICO Jurídico, sobre como el Bano de España manipula información para beneficiar los intereses de la Banca Privada, y el otro sobre como los Políticos manejan los Bancos Centrales, manipulando los tipos de interés, y creando Cíclos Económicos, que generan mucho dolor a la población.

Yo te he dicho 2+2, si tu me dices que no es 2+2, sino que es 4, estás manipulando.

Seguir manteniendo un Banco Central, es seguir condenados a Expansiones y Recesiones, a Burbujas, a Inflación y a Injerencia Estatal, incluyendo ahí el Crony Capitalismo, el Socialismo para Ricos.


----------



## ESC (7 Jun 2022)

Nadie quiere eso, se le acabaría el chollo a demasiada gente.


----------



## ESC (7 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> No he hecho una lectura sesgada, he expuesto el problema desde dos puntos diferentes, una con los videos de Rubén Gisbert y PREICO Jurídico, sobre como el Bano de España manipula información para beneficiar los intereses de la Banca Privada, y el otro sobre como los Políticos manejan los Bancos Centrales, manipulando los tipos de interés, y creando Cíclos Económicos, que generan mucho dolor a la población.
> 
> Yo te he dicho 2+2, si tu me dices que no es 2+2, sino que es 4, estás manipulando.



Ah, vale.

Como usted estaba declarando que "hay que acabar con los bancos centrales porque están controlados por políticos" me he ceñido a esa afirmación. interpretando un "dos igual a dos". Si valora el "dos más dos igual a cuatro", en tal caso no le digo nada.

No es que manipule sus palabras, he malinterpretado un discurso sesgado que no era tal. 

Le pido disculpas en tal caso.


----------



## Joaquim (7 Jun 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Ah, vale.
> 
> Como usted estaba declarando que "hay que acabar con los bancos centrales porque están controlados por políticos" me he ceñido a esa afirmación. interpretando un "dos igual a dos". Si valora el "dos más dos igual a cuatro", en tal caso no le digo nada.
> 
> ...



Todo se sintetiza en este concepto:





__





Capitalismo clientelista - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ESC (7 Jun 2022)

@Joaquim 

Sea como fuere, yo le juro que intento ver el vídeo de Rubén Gisbert pero no soy capaz, hay algo en ese individuo que me gira. No puedo soportarlo.

Quizás lo que expone resulta sumamente interesante pero no puedo, es superior a mis fuerzas. 

Esa pose de modelo rancio de catálogo de perfumes, ese tono de voz impostado. Prefiero no desarrollar esa cuestión y disculpe el malentendido.


----------



## ESC (7 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Todo se sintetiza en este concepto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es interesante y bueno, conocía dicho concepto, capitalismo de amiguetes.

Verá, el caso es que yo no estoy cómodo empleando el propio concepto de "capitalismo" por motivos que ahora mismo tampoco voy a desarrollar. Ayer tuve malas experiencias a ese respecto compartiendo impresiones con el forero M.Priede y un tal Ludovicus quien me acabó metiendo en el ignore. 

Resulta desalentador.


----------



## Joaquim (7 Jun 2022)

ESC dijo:


> @Joaquim
> 
> Sea como fuere, yo le juro que intento ver el vídeo de Rubén Gisbert pero no soy capaz, hay algo en ese individuo que me gira. No puedo soportarlo.
> 
> ...



Pues mira el de PREICO Jurídico, que al fin y al cabo dice lo mismo....


----------



## Joaquim (7 Jun 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Es interesante y bueno, conocía dicho concepto, capitalismo de amiguetes.
> 
> Verá, el caso es que yo no estoy cómodo empleando el propio concepto de "capitalismo" por motivos que ahora mismo tampoco voy a desarrollar. Ayer tuve malas experiencias a ese respecto compartiendo impresiones con el forero M.Priede y un tal Ludovicus quien me acabó metiendo en el ignore.
> 
> Resulta desalentador.



Pues llámalo Socialismo para Ricos, que sinceramente, creo que es un concepto que se adecúa mas a la realidad.





__





Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo.


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/y-ahora-noruega-quiere-que-los-noruegos-dejen-sus-coches-electricos-y-se-suban-al-transporte-publico.1754718/




www.burbuja.info









__





Zasca a Ana Pastor, por si interesa


No hace falta comentar




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ESC (7 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Pues mira el de PREICO Jurídico, que al fin y al cabo dice lo mismo....



....

Pfffff.

No tengo palabras, esto es un caos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (7 Jun 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Nadie quiere eso, se le acabaría el chollo a demasiada gente.




Y además de que se terminaría el chollo, el volver a patrón oro (ojalá) o similares, es como si a todos los hidalgos que vemos a nuestro alrededor, les dices que los próximos 40 años de su vida, les toca vivir según lo que generan...A tomar pol culo terracitas, playitas, coche, casa, colegio concertado, etc...No lo veo...Son bastante borregos, aplauden en las ventanas su encierro, ponen banderas de Ucrania, pero que de un dia para otro tengan que vivir como lo que son, gleba...Te juegas una revuelta.


----------



## Gotthard (7 Jun 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> ¿Se pospone la hecatombe entonces?



Si, para que sea más gorda e imposible de salir de ella. Total, para cuando explote la Lagarde ya se ha buscado un sitio en Goldman Sachs que son los que van a pescar en rio revuelto.


----------



## ESC (7 Jun 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Y además de que se terminaría el chollo, el volver a patrón oro (ojalá) o similares, es como si a todos los hidalgos que vemos a nuestro alrededor, les dices que los próximos 40 años de su vida, les toca vivir según lo que generan...A tomar pol culo terracitas, playitas, coche, casa, colegio concertado, etc...No lo veo...Son bastante borregos, aplauden en las ventanas su encierro, ponen banderas de Ucrania, pero que de un dia para otro tengan que vivir como lo que son, gleba...Te juegas una revuelta.



Sí, se sabe (aunque sea de manera inconsciente) que un retorno a concepciones monetarias tradicionales implicaría un colapso a gran escala lo cual afectaría a todos por igual. Por eso nadie se lo plantea.

Lo cual nos arroja al imperio de la banca central, ya sea este con tintes más socialistas o más liberales. Al final conforma un híbrido.

Por mucho que se pretenda frenar ese impulso al globalismo focalizándose en otros terrenos, la banca central y el dinero fiat es la piedra angular del proceso en el que estamos sumidos.


----------



## César92 (7 Jun 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Querrá decir la "Deuda Soberana".
> 
> Imagínese que los ciudadanos hiciéramos lo mismo que los Estados con nuestra Deuda personal.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.



Si, claro. Deuda pública o soberana.

Respecto a lo último, no conozco a ninguna entidad bancaria que preste dinero a alguien que está en el ASNEF, RAI, Badexcug, etcétera. España estaría en esas listas si fuera una persona física.


----------



## Busher (7 Jun 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> ¿Se pospone la hecatombe entonces?



Para octubre... supongo (da igual cuando leas esto).


----------



## DeckardBladeRunner (7 Jun 2022)

Perdonad mi ignorancia pero ¿Qué se supone que pasará en octubre, es cuando se espera nosecual colapso, y por qué razón?

Mi intuición me dice que por supuesto se están acumulando muchas contradicciones y problemas estructurales irresolubles con el actual modelo socio-económico, y que acabarán conduciendo a un colapso más o menos controlado, cuyas consecuencias negativas pagaremos los que no formemos parte del 1% de las élites, pero también me dice que este circo tiene cuerda para rato, y que las tragaderas de las sociedades occidentales parecen no tener límites...


----------



## ESC (7 Jun 2022)

DeckardBladeRunner dijo:


> Perdonad mi ignorancia pero ¿Qué se supone que pasará en octubre, es cuando se espera nosecual colapso, y por qué razón?



Lo del mes de octubre se debe al parecer a un forero conocido como "Tochovista" quien desarrollaba toda una teoría mediante la cual ese mes sería propicio para un colapso. ...

Por ahí van los tiros, yo entre en el foro cuando el ya había cesado la actividad, por tanto tampoco sé decirle los argumentos exactos.

De ahí la coña en el foro.


----------



## elmegaduque (7 Jun 2022)

Tochovista es mi pastor, con él nada me falta.


----------



## ESC (7 Jun 2022)

DeckardBladeRunner dijo:


> Perdonad mi ignorancia pero ¿Qué se supone que pasará en octubre, es cuando se espera nosecual colapso, y por qué razón?
> 
> Mi intuición me dice que por supuesto se están acumulando muchas contradicciones y problemas estructurales irresolubles con el actual modelo socio-económico, y que acabarán conduciendo a un colapso más o menos controlado, cuyas consecuencias negativas pagaremos los que no formemos parte del 1% de las élites, pero también me dice que este circo tiene cuerda para rato, y que las tragaderas de las sociedades occidentales parecen no tener límites...



El problema de referirse a un colapso es que siempre hay cierta actividad y organización humana, ¿qué entendemos por un colapso?. 

Podríamos vivir directamente en un mad max y habría quien negase tal colapso.


----------



## ESC (7 Jun 2022)

Lo cierto es que nos estamos yendo a tomar por culo de una forma espectacular. 

Quien no quiera verlo...


----------



## Dr Strangelove (7 Jun 2022)

Voy a sacar mis ahorros para comprar una barra de pan:


----------



## Thundercat (7 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Pues mira el de PREICO Jurídico, que al fin y al cabo dice lo mismo....



Yo a este sí que no lo trago, lo acabo de descubrir por Gisbert y será muy interesante su canal, pero menudo ególatra.


----------

